# Fastcap crown molding clips and Collins coping foot



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Finishing up some projects, posted in another thread about the spring miter clamps, really like those.

Also picked up 2 more items when installing the crown molding on this project.

Fastcap molding clips. These are to support long lengths of crown during the fitting and installation process. Found them really useful, in conjunction with one of the support bars from my zipwall setup it made the installation much easier. The good, is they work as expected, hold the molding when you are by yourself, or have limited help. The OK, for wider crown in long lengths, you can't rely on just a couple to hold the stick up, it rolls out as the plastic isn't stiff enough to stop it. In addition you have to watch how close you nail to the clip, too close and you have to use a small pry bar to remove it.

Link to Amazon, although you can get them cheaper on EBAY:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001V9KFVI/ref=oh_aui_bia_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Second is the Collins Coping foot for jigsaws. I'm a coper, I've always been a coper, makes the best looking inside corners IMO. The downside is that it is much slower than cutting compound miters. I've tried a couple of coping tools in the past, none of them performed the way I wanted them to. This one is pretty slick, I cut one practice cope, and I was on my way. Granted this crown was not a complex profile, just a 4.5" cove, so this was super easy with the coping foot. It is a little dangerous as you are using the jg saw with the blade exposed and towards you at times, so you have to be very comfortable with using a jig saw, and very aware of what you are doing. The good, works really well, easy(at least for me) to get used to, fast, nice cuts. The OK, could be considered a little dangerous due to the blade and the cuts, just always be aware of what you are doing.

Link to Amazon, available through other sources I'm sure:

https://www.amazon.com/Collins-Tool...539694331&sr=1-2&keywords=collins+coping+foot


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I recently obtained a Collins coping foot and I agree about most everything you said. The learning curve was quick, just make sure the workpiece is properly secured.

I give the Collins coping foot a thumbs up too.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Terry Q said:


> I recently obtained a Collins coping foot and I agree about most everything you said. The learning curve was quick, just make sure the workpiece is properly secured.
> 
> I give the Collins coping foot a thumbs up too.
> 
> ...


That one is important, can't believe I forgot to mention it.

One other thing I'll mention, installation, not completely clear, took me a few minutes to figure it out, and dial it in with all of the spacer options.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A trick I always used when running long pieces of ceiling mold by myself was using a 10d finishing nail. At about 3/4 toward the end of the ceiling mold, bed the ceiling mold and if necessary make a mark under the molding to know where the bottom of the molding is. 

Nail the 10d nail about 1/4-1/2 inch above the mark. That will hold your ceiling mold up on the end while you nail the rest. A little ways before you get to the nail as you are nailing, go ahead and pull the nail, the nail hole will not show.

I always coped my molding, except for one profile that was about 6 inches wide, it took for ever to cope that profile. It was run out of 5/4 poplar and it was not easy to cope. 

I could never get use to using a saber saw coping. One thing I always did was put my blade in my coping saw backwards, it was much much easier to control and made a much neater job. Kinda hard to teach an ole dog new tricks, at least for this ole dog. LOL


----------

